# Another Joke



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Ollie and Lena went to the State Fair every year. And every year, Ollie would ask Lena if they could take a ride on the helicopter. Ollie always would point out that "It's only fifty dollars!". Lena's reply was always the same "No, Ollie, fifty dollars is fifty dollars!".

This went on and on for years and years. Finally Ollie says "Lena, I'm 87 years old now, and I might never get the chance again to ride in a helicopter and its still only fifty dollars!". Lena says "No, Ollie, I've told you, fifty dollars is fifty dollars!".

Well, the helicopter pilot overheard their conversation, and approached them and said "I tell you what folks. I'll take you up in the helicopter for free but under one condition. No matter what, you must not say a word. if you say anything at all, then you'll have to pay the fifty dollars!"

Well, Ollie and Lena thought about it, and finally agreed. They got into the helicopter and the pilot proceeded to perform every daring helicopter maneuver he knew, trying to elicit a response out of them. This went on for some time, and finally, frustrated, he landed the copter. He turned to Ollie and said "You know I sure got to hand it to you. I thought for sure you'd say something during a ride like that!"

Ollie said "Well, I almost said something when Lena fell out of the helicopter, but then I thought, fifty dollars is fifty dollars!".

doc


----------



## mpeirson (Jan 10, 2008)

OMG that is hilarious!!


----------

